# διαστήματα: «από Α έως Β», «Α με Β»



## διαφορετικός

Βρήκα το εξής απόσπασμα κειμένου:

Θερμοκρασία: *από 15 έως 30* βαθμούς Κελσίου, στη δυτική Μακεδονία κατά τόπους η ελάχιστη *3 με 4* βαθμούς χαμηλότερη.
Άνεμοι: μεταβλητοί *3 με 4* μποφόρ.

Σε ποιες περιπτώσεις το «από Α έως Β» μπορεί να αντικαθίσταται από «Α με Β» (ή ανάποδα); Σε ποιες περιπτώσεις όχι;


----------



## LoukasX

Συνηθως ειναι ακριβως το ιδιο πραγμα. Εκτος οταν το 'με' σημαιμει 'μαζι με'. Π.χ Πηγα με τον αδερφο μου για ψωνια.


----------



## Perseas

Συμφωνώ με τον LucasX ότι είναι συνήθως το ίδιο.

Το «από» και το «έως/ως» πάνε μαζί.
«Θα κάνω διακοπές στο νησί *από *15 Ιουλιου *έως/ως* 15 Αυγούστου».
Αλλά «Θα κάνω διακοπές στο νησί 15 Ιουλιου *με *15 Αυγούστου».

Επίσης θα χρησιμοποιούσα το «με» όταν δεν θα ήθελα να επαναλάβω το «ως/έως»: Αντί να πω π.χ. «Θα κάνω διακοπές στο νησί *από* 15 Ιουλίου *έως* 15 Αυγούστου, το πολύ *έως *20» θα έλεγα «Θα κάνω διακοπές στο νησί *από* 15 Ιουλίου *έως* 15 *με *20 Αυγούστου».

'Αλλο παράδειγμα:
«*Ως* την Κυριακή θα είμαι εκεί» (Το πολύ *ως* την Κυριακή...). Εδώ δεν θα ταίριαζε το «με».


----------



## διαφορετικός

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ, LoukasX και Perseas.

Λοιπόν η εξής μετατροπή του παραπάνω απόσπασμα είναι σωστή, αλλά ιδιότροπη γιατί το «με» εμφανίζεται πρώτα;

Θερμοκρασία: *15 με 30* βαθμούς Κελσίου, στη δυτική Μακεδονία κατά τόπους η ελάχιστη *από 3 ως 4* βαθμούς χαμηλότερη.
Άνεμοι: μεταβλητοί *από 3 ως 4* μποφόρ.



Perseas said:


> Αντί να πω π.χ. «Θα κάνω διακοπές στο νησί *από* 15 Ιουλίου *έως* 15 Αυγούστου, το πολύ *έως *20» θα έλεγα «Θα κάνω διακοπές στο νησί *από* 15 Ιουλίου *έως* 15 *με *20 Αυγούστου»


Θα ήταν λάθος αν έλεγες «... έως 15, _το πολύ_ με 20 Αυγούστου»;


----------



## Vagabond

Στο παράδειγμά σου με την θερμοκρασία και τους ανέμους, θα μπορούσαν να χρησιμοποιηθούν και οι δύο τρόποι εναλλάξ, καμία διαφορά.
Σε αυτό:



διαφορετικός said:


> Θα ήταν λάθος αν έλεγες «... έως 15, _το πολύ_ με 20 Αυγούστου»;


Θα έπρεπε να πεις «... έως 15, _το πολύ_ 20 Αυγούστου», χωρίς το «με», γιατί εννοείται το «έως» (τουλάχιστον στα δικά μου αυτιά ακούγεται πιο σωστό έτσι).

Μην σε μπερδέψω περισσότερο, αλλά ίσως μπορείς να πεις ότι το «από... ως/έως» είναι το αντίστοιχο "from... until / till" στα αγγλικά, ενώ το «με» στα αγγλικά θα δηλωνόταν με το "to" ή με παύλα (-). Είναι πιθανό βέβαια κάτι να μου ξεφεύγει και να μην ισχύει γενικά και πάντα αυτό, τι λέτε οι υπόλοιποι;


----------



## διαφορετικός

Ευχαριστώ, Vagabond.



Perseas said:


> Αντί να πω π.χ. «Θα κάνω διακοπές στο νησί *από* 15 Ιουλίου *έως* 15 Αυγούστου, το πολύ *έως *20» θα έλεγα «Θα κάνω διακοπές στο νησί *από* 15 Ιουλίου *έως* 15 *με *20 Αυγούστου».


Ίσως να καταλαβαίνω τώρα: σε αυτή τη περίπτωση πρόκειται για «διπλό» διάστημα: (15 Ιουλίου - (15 - 20 Αυγούστου)), δηλαδή το ένα διάστημα αποτελεί μια άκρη του άλλου. (Δεν εκφράζει ακριβώς το ίδιο με την έκφραση με το «το πολύ».) Σωστά;


----------



## Perseas

διαφορετικός said:


> Ίσως να καταλαβαίνω τώρα: σε αυτή τη περίπτωση πρόκειται για «διπλό» διάστημα: (15 Ιουλίου - (15 - 20 Αυγούστου)), δηλαδή το ένα διάστημα αποτελεί μια άκρη του άλλου.


Σωστά! Ή «από Α έως (Β1 με Β2)» για να χρησιμοποήσω τον τύπο του τίτλου!
Κατά τον ίδιο τρόπο θα μπορούσες να πεις «Θα λείψω *από* 1 με 2 Αυγούστου *έως/ως *19 με 20 Αυγούστου». Είναι το ίδιο νομίζω με αυτό που είπε ο Vagabond για τις παύλες («Θα λείψω από 1-2 Αυγούστου έως/ως 19-20 Αυγούστου»).


----------



## διαφορετικός

Ευχαριστώ άλλη μια φορά, Perseas.


----------

